# Tro's Pro Oats: Start your day right!



## trodizzle (May 14, 2015)

I look forward to this meal every day. It tastes great and keeps me full for hours so I figured I would share.

Add the following to a microwave safe  bowl, add hot water, microwave until thick (1-3 min depending on microwave and initial hot water level)

1 x Serving Quick Oats (140g)
1 x Serving of Chia Seeds (12g)
1 x Serving of Creatine (5g)
1 x Packet of Sweet-N-Low (or Stevia if you're a hippie)

Add the following after microwaved, stir until mixed well.

1 x Serving of Peanut Butter (32g)

Add the following after mixing in the PB, stir until mixed well.

1 x Serving of Vanilla Casein Protein Powder (I like casein for the slow digestion and I like vanilla for the flavor)

The Macros:






The Results:


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2015)

Looks good and I love oats. I eat them every am.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 14, 2015)

Looks yummy


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 14, 2015)

Put that on a stovetop, microwave is only for warming up coffee


----------



## trodizzle (May 14, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Put that on a stovetop, microwave is only for warming up coffee



I make this while at work, only option is microwave at the office.


----------



## widehips71 (May 14, 2015)

Quick oats, sweet n low, microwaves, chia seeds...?  Wtf is going on here?  Sounds like something out of a women's health magazine.  

Rolled oats, milk, peanut butter, honey, and maybe protein powder I guess if you want.  Blend and drink.  Like a man


----------



## trodizzle (May 14, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Quick oats, sweet n low, microwaves, chia seeds...?  Wtf is going on here?  Sounds like something out of a women's health magazine.
> 
> Rolled oats, milk, peanut butter, honey, and maybe protein powder I guess if you want.  Blend and drink.  Like a man



rolled oats take too long to cook at work.
milk adds too many extra calories (fat and sugars) that i don't need
honey, added carbs/sugars I don't need.
Blend? I don't want to make a shake, I have enough of those per day.

Do whatever works for you, just sharing what works for me.


----------



## stonetag (May 14, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Looks good and I love oats. I eat them every am.



That does look good Tro...... Same here herm, eat that shit by the buckets.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 14, 2015)

Sorry dude.  I'm not mixing fat and carbs. Per Spongy.


And yes Peanut Butter is fat not protein.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2015)

I don't know what Chia seeds actually do in the stomach but they fill me up fast. My wife makes a granola with them in it. 

This looks good minus the fake sugar. I would just hit it with a couple teaspoons of maple.


----------



## bronco (May 14, 2015)

I use 1 pack splenda and a spoon full of ground cinnamon in mine each morning


----------



## trodizzle (May 14, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Sorry dude.  I'm not mixing fat and carbs. Per Spongy.
> 
> 
> And yes Peanut Butter is fat not protein.



Interesting. So you never eat any fats with your carbs at all?

Yes, PB does add a good amount of fat but it isn't 100% fat, it does have some protein and a few carbs as well. Adds to the flavor, some people can't stand PB either so sub as necessary.


----------



## Azog (May 14, 2015)

The **** are chia seeds?


----------



## trodizzle (May 14, 2015)

Azog said:


> The **** are chia seeds?








Chia seeds have been a staple in Mayan and Aztec diets for centuries. Today, they draw the interest of many people for their health benefits and uses in cooking. It turns out chia seeds are a rich source of nutrients and antioxidants.

Omega-3 Fatty Acids

Chia seeds are rich in polyunsaturated fats, especially omega-3 fatty acids. Chia seeds' lipid profile is composed of 60 percent omega-3s, making them one of the richest plant-based sources of these fatty acids -- specifically, of alpha-linolenic acid, or ALA. The omega-3s in chia seeds can help reduce inflammation, enhance cognitive performance and reduce high cholesterol.

Fiber

Fiber is associated with reducing inflammation, lowering cholesterol and regulating bowel function. Chia seeds are an excellent source of fiber, with a whopping 10 grams in only 2 tablespoons. That is one-third of the daily recommended intake of fiber per day.

Antioxidants

Chia seeds are rich in antioxidants that help protect the body from free radicals, aging and cancer. The high antioxidant profile also helps them have a long shelf life. They last almost two years without refrigeration.

Minerals

Two tablespoons of chia seeds contain 18 percent of the DRI for calcium, 35 percent for phosphorus, 24 percent for magnesium and about 50 percent for manganese. These nutrients help you prevent hypertension and maintain a healthy weight, and are important for energy metabolism and a part of DNA synthesis.

Satiety

Satiety is the feeling of being full and satisfied, which helps lower food cravings between meals. The combination of protein, fiber and the gelling action of chia seeds when mixed with liquids all contribute to their satiating effects.

Gluten-Free

Chia seeds contain no gluten or grains. Therefore, all of the nutritional benefits of chia seeds can be obtained on a gluten-free diet.

Egg Replacer

The outer layer of chia seeds swells when mixed with liquids to form a gel. This can used in place of eggs to lower cholesterol and increase the nutrient content of foods and baked goods. To make the egg replacement, mix 1 tablespoon of chia seeds with 3 tablespoons of water and let sit for 15 minutes.

Can Be Digested Whole

Unlike flaxseeds, which are also high in omega-3 fatty acids, fiber and minerals, chia seeds do not need to be ground in order to obtain their nutrient or egg-	replacement benefits.

Dyslipidemia

A study published in the "British Journal of Nutrition" showed that chia seeds as a dietary fat source can lower triglycerides and cholesterol levels while increasing HDL or "good" cholesterol. The study also found that when substituting chia seeds for other fat sources, such as corn oil, the ALA was able to prevent high triglyceride levels and reduce central obesity.

Blood Sugar Regulation

Chia seeds can play an important role in regulating insulin levels. They can reduce insulin resistance and decrease abnormally high levels of insulin in the blood.


----------



## mickems (May 14, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Chia seeds have been a staple in Mayan and Aztec diets for centuries. Today, they draw the interest of many people for their health benefits and uses in cooking. It turns out chia seeds are a rich source of nutrients and antioxidants.
> 
> Omega-3 Fatty Acids
> 
> ...




damn Dizz, you got a graph chart to go with that?


----------



## Tren4Life (May 14, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Interesting. So you never eat any fats with your carbs at all?
> 
> Yes, PB does add a good amount of fat but it isn't 100% fat, it does have some protein and a few carbs as well. Adds to the flavor, some people can't stand PB either so sub as necessary.





Not when I'm trying to loose weight and very seldom when I'm bulking. 

Spongy explained it to me but I forget the science


----------



## curtisvill (May 14, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> microwave is only for warming up coffee



That is so wrong.  When it gets cold throw it over ice, microwaves just ruin the flavor.


----------



## widehips71 (May 14, 2015)

mickems said:


> damn Dizz, you got a graph chart to go with that?



You bet your sweet ass he does.  Jizzle is the most organized person on the board.  Dude even keeps a spreadsheet of time slots for when to nail the wife


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 14, 2015)

I use old fashioned oats, and peanut butter every morning, it's my favorite meal of the day, I'm going to try adding some of this other stuff to mine too


----------



## NbleSavage (May 14, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Not when I'm trying to loose weight and very seldom when I'm bulking.
> 
> Spongy explained it to me but I forget the science



x2 here. You gotta' keep 'em separated.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 14, 2015)

Simply put, from my understanding:
Carbs are your natural insulin spike. You want that slin shuttling fat? Hell naw. You want it shovin that protein and aminos.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2015)

So for guys that don't eat fats and carbs in the same meal you must survive on whey isolate and dextrose?

When do you get your fats in? Butter snacks between meals?

Are you checking blood glucose to find out when the optimal time for your butter snack?

I like butter...

But i like a ribeye with a baked potato even better. 

I seem to do just fine.

Big difference between eating a meal with 3 macros together versus shooting 10iu of slin and then consuming fats...


----------



## Seeker (May 15, 2015)

Looks like diareahea


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 15, 2015)

No fats with carbs? That sounds terrible. No cheeseburgs? No pizza?


----------



## Tren4Life (May 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> So for guys that don't eat fats and carbs in the same meal you must survive on whey isolate and dextrose?
> 
> When do you get your fats in? Butter snacks between meals?
> 
> ...





I'm just sticking with what Spongy tells me. He know more about it than me. 

I did gain 20 pounds and loose 2 inches around my waist on his diet. And yes it was a small cycle of 600 test.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 15, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> No fats with carbs? That sounds terrible. No cheeseburgs? No pizza?





Cheese burgers are my exception when bulking.  WTF. Pillar does it


----------



## Azog (May 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Big difference between eating a meal with 3 macros together versus shooting 10iu of slin and then consuming fats...



Preach POB, preach!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2015)

I just ate the hell out of a brownie on vanilla ice cream with peanut butter and chocolate chips and will wake up with my pants loser tomorrow.

Then I will go deadlift in the evening. It will be a grand Ole time


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2015)

I have homemade brownies from my uncle whose a chef and just bought some Snickers ice cream and chocolate milk and chocolate syrup and bananas. Guess who is joining you with looser pants?except I get to squat and deadlift Saturday at the PLing gym I'm looking at. Y


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2015)

I lean-out far easier when my meals avoid the fat / carb pairing. Most of my daily carb intake revolves around my training (pre, peri, post) and outside of that its lots of lean meats. 

I get to cheat like hell on the weekends though   And yes, the pants fit looser on Mondays after the debauchery.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Simply put, from my understanding:
> Carbs are your natural insulin spike. You want that slin shuttling fat? Hell naw. You want it shovin that protein and aminos.



That is not how physiological levels of insulin work. Your point is valid if you're cycling insulin though.


----------



## wabbitt (May 15, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Put that on a stovetop, microwave is only for warming up coffee



We don't even own a microwave anymore.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 15, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> That is not how physiological levels of insulin work. Your point is valid if you're cycling insulin though.



In wasn't saying I agree with it. Just the reasoning behind it from what I've read. 
If someone of looking for every possible edge, no matter how small, I can see it. But in all practicality, no.


----------



## Jada (May 15, 2015)

Looks very healthy  but I CAN'T EAT OATS FOR SHIT, I rather drink it.


----------



## trodizzle (May 15, 2015)

Jada said:


> Looks very healthy  but I CAN'T EAT OATS FOR SHIT, I rather drink it.



Yeah, raw oats f my gut up for some reason, the quick oats I have no problems with.


----------



## don draco (May 16, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Not when I'm trying to loose weight and very seldom when I'm bulking.
> 
> Spongy explained it to me but I forget the science




I've had the best results using this method when cutting down.


----------

